# كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يدعو على الكفار بالامراض والشقاء والمسيحيه تدعو لهم بالخير )الجزء الاول



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*
بســــــــم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحــــــــد أميــــن


بنعمة المسيح سوف نبدا سلسله جديده بعنوان كن مصلوبا لا صالبا سوف تتناول مقارنة موضوعية بين الاسلام والمسيحية  ولها اسس ونظام لمعرفة النور من الظلام قد تمتد هذه السلسله الى ثلاثين موضوع او اكثر 

لماذا هذه السلسله ؟

اولا : للاسف اصبحت الساحه النقدية لسنين كثيرة عشوائية جدا وقليل من يلتزم بالبحث والمبادى العلمية فى مناقشه عدد من الكتاب المقدس  او ايه من القران وما يحزن الشخص ان الساحه جعلت الكل ينقد بعشوائية لدافع التعصب الاعمى لا غير 

لذلك حينما تتكلم مع شخص او شخص يرد عليك تجد افكار ومنطقيه رد غريبه جدا اغلبها ان الشخص الذى يرد لا يفهم ما يرد به ... وللاسف يجمع عدد من هنا وقول من هنا وعشوائية لا تصلح تحت المنطق العلمى والبحثى نهائيا 
وللاسف المؤلم  عوامل البحث والبرامج البحثية فى الكتب افسدت البحث لماذا لان الشخص اصبح لا يقرا الكتب ولمجرد بحث اسلامى على جوجل او المكتبه الشامله ويضع ولصق وقص فاصبح المحتوى  فارغ وبعيد عن  البحث العلمى او حتى الجامعى


الباحث الحقيقى تجد ملامح جيده عنده فى التعب فى اقتناء المراجع من المكتبات ويدفع مبالغ عن تعب لمجرد دراسه هذه الكتب دراسه كامله والعلو فى سماء البحث المتكامل فى الموضوعات 

لكن للاسف تجد الشخص على النت لا بحث المساله بالكامل ولا جاب كتب فيها ولا اى شى مجرد بحث على النت  شاف قول يحطه ويحشى رد وخلاص
لكن لو فتحنا اى كتاب ونفتح جزء المراجع هنلقى الباحث عشان يكتب فى النقطه دى اطلع وقرا بالكامل مش اقل من عشرين مرجع وغير الاطلاع على النت وكتب كتاب من 300 او 500 صفحه 

لكن اغلب من يتكلم من المسلمين فى مجال مقارنه الاديان لا يعرفون العوامل البحثية كيف تكون للاسف

واصبحنا امام كل من هب ودب يتكلم ويتصدر المشهد

العجيب نقطه مهمة يجب ان نعرفها..... امور اسلاميه كثيرة لا يرد فيها العلماء المسلمين لمعرفتهم بكل ما فيها ولذلك لو تكلم سوف يؤكد الكلام 
لكن من يتكلم هما صغار السن وقليل الاطلاع جدا .... يتكلمون من منطلق الجزء رعم ان الجزء فاسد فى اغلبه عنده ولم يفهم الموضوع ككل ولذلك تجده متعصب ويدافع بغمامه شديده....  واغلبهم بيجى بعد كدة يتصدم فى الاسلام ويخرج منه 

ثانيا : لذلك فى هذه السلسه سوف نضع قواعد ونظام يطبق على المسيحية والاسلام وهنا سوف يتضح من يجيد البحث ويتضح النور من الظلام 

وسوف تجد صعوبه هذا النظام وان من سوف لا يتبعه تجده سوف يهرب ولم يقدر على تطبيقه سوف تعرف وقتها من يريد الحقيقة ومن يريد الظلام والتعايش معه ويضلل فقط لمجرد التعصب 

منظومه هذه السلسله جديده على النت وتتم عن تعب ووقت رغم الظروف التى الكل يمر بها وتجبر المضلل على البحث ولا تترك له المجال ليمرح فى العشوائيه التى ينطلق منها فى كل رد 

لا يهمنا الوقت ولا اى شى اخر بقدر ما يهمنا اخراج معلومه دقيقة عن امانه وصدق وسوف نقف بها امام الديان ليحاسبنا على هذه الامانة 
ملحوظه مهمه جدا تم بعض التعديل فى بعض شروط المنظومه حتى لا يصاب الشخص بالملل من كثرة المراجع  وسوف نوضح ما هى هذه النقاط المعدله 



ثالثا : شروطنا فى معرفه الحق من الظلام فى معرفه الباحث من المضلل هى :



الشرط الاول : يجب ان يكون التدليل على الموضوع من واقع نص داخل الكتاب الذى يؤمن به اى طرف لا يصلح ان تنتقد ايمان الشخص بدون ادله داخل ما يومن به سواء كان من القران والاحاديث او الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الرسولى

الشرط الثانى : يجب ان يكون النص فيه دعوة لكل اتباع الدين بممارسة هذا النص ... اى نص لا يشير الى دعوه صريحه يسقط نقد ما يتحجج بالنص 

الشرط الثالث : تاكيد عشره مراجع وهى فى الاصل كانت عشرين ولكن لطول الموضوعات والتصوير والارهاق فاصبحت عشره فقط تؤكد بالاجماع ان النص المستخدم هو دعوه صريحه لاتباع الدين فى ممارسته 
ملحوظة : المؤلف  بجميع مراجعه يصلح للاستخدام مره واحده فقط داخل العشره نقاط 
المرجع الذى يحتوى على مراجع كثيره بداخله يكون نقطه واحده داخل العشره فقط ولا يصلح استخدام اكتر من مرجعين بداخله لنقط اخرى 

الشرط الرابع : العشرة مراجع تكون بداخل المذهب الذى يؤمن به الشخص فانا على المذهب الارثوذكسى التابع للكنيسة القبطية فيجب ان تكون الحجه المسيحية تقام بعشرة مراجع داخل المذهب نفسه .. فلا  يلزمنى مراجع اى مذهب اخر ... فالمذهب هو اعتقاد ومعايشه الفرد فيه واقتناعه به ..و عليك بنقد الاقتناع الذى انا عليه 

فالمسلم الذى على مذهب الشيعى يختلف عن المسلم فى المذهب السنى 
وداخل المذهب السنى مذاهب اخرى تتناحر مع بعضها البعض فيجب احترام مذهب الشخص والنقاش يكون بداخله 

الشرط الخامس : يجب ان يكون هناك ثلاثه امثله لعلماء معاصرين ومعايشتهم وتطبيقهم للنص .. طبعا فى الاصل كانوا عشره ولكن للتخفيف تم تعديله لثلاثه فقط .... طبعا المراجع الثلاثه او العلماء الثلاثه  من داخل المذهب 

اذن ملخص لما سبق يتتكون من 

تشريع الهى 
موجه للمؤمنين 
تؤكده عشره مراجع من داخل المذهب الذى يعتقد به
ممارسه من اصحاب المذهب (علماء معروفين وذات ثقه للمذهب)  لهذا التشريع 


هذه الشروط مبسطه جدا من يريد مناقشه الموضوع بعلم وبحث حقيقى اهلا به من يريد ان يعتبره تحدى اهلا به 
لكن اى هروب من هذه الشروط سوف يكتشف المتابع ....النور من الظلام والباحث من المضلل

رابعا : موضوعنا فى الجزء الاول هو الدعاء على الاخرين بين الاسلام والمسيحية 
كيف يدعو كل دين اتباعه ؟ هل  يدعو على اعداء الدين بـــــــــ بالامراض والشقاء ام يدعو له بالاصلاح والهدايه 

وماهى دوافع الدعاء سواء عليه ام له

من هذه النقط بالتحديد سوف ينكشف لك الحق من الظلام سوف يتضح لك  هل هذه الدعوة ارضيه ام من الاله الحقيقى 

سوف يتضح لك النبى الكاذب لانه لا يستطيع ان يدعو فوق طبيعته بل سوف ينجرف نحو المعتقد الارضى والشيطانى

بل سوف تجد معتقدات ارضيه افضل منه وفطره انسانيه افضل منه  
لكن الدين الحق الذى يكون فيه الروح الالهيه تجد فيه ما يفوق الطبيعه الانسانيه ويعلو بالفرد نحو الافضل 

كل ذلك سوف يكون بالدليل والبرهان .. يجب ان تترك التعصب جانبا وتقرا بروح تريد معرفه الحق حتى تستفيد من هذه السلسله 
اسف لهذه المقدمه الطويله ولكن يجب علينا فهم كل ما سبق حتى نفهم ما هو قادم 

خامسا واخيرا : نشكر المسيح الذى اعطى لنا الوقت والصحه للبحث ونشكره من قلوبنا ونطلب منه يشرق علينا بنوره لمعرفه عمق نعمته ومجده 


 نبدا بالعقيده الاسلاميه ماذا قالت لنا ولاختصار الوقت سوف نجد الحديث 


المـــــــــــــرجع الاول 










تعليق : يلعنون الكفرة فى رمضان الذى يعتبر شهر كريم لديهم جعلوا فيه اللعن عنوان كبير شى مؤسف جدا 



المـــــــــــــرجع الثانــــــــــــى













المـــــــــــــرجع الثالــــــــــــث










المـــــــــــــرجع الرابــــــــــع 















المـــــــــــــرجع الخامـــــــــــــــــس












المـــــــــــــرجع السادس















المـــــــــــــرجع الســـــــــــــــابــع














المـــــــــــــرجع الثــــــــــــــــــامن 











المـــــــــــــرجع التاســـــــــع











المـــــــــــــرجع العاشـــــــــــر
الاجمــاع














*​

*يتبــــــــــــــــع*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*نقطــــــــــــه اضــــــــــافيه : حيرة المسلمين فى تناقض الدين ضد الفطرة
















نقطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه اضـــــــــــــــافيـــــــــــــــه : ولصعوبه الموضوع لم يقتصر الموضوع على حيرة المسلمين البسطاء بل وصل الى علماء المسلمين وتحريف الكتب من اجل اخفاء هذه القضيه وتجميلها 










لنرى التحريف الذى فعله ابو داود وحذف الجزء الصعب الذى يخجل منه كل مسلم  











تعليق : للاسف فى كل موضوع وكل روايه حينما تعرضها امامك بالكامل تجد البخارى وغيره  يحرف فى الروايات ويحذف حتى يتستر على الصحابه فهذا اكبر دليل على خجل المسلمين ومنهم البخارى من كتابه الاحاديث على حقيقتها ولكن كما قالت المراجع البخارى وغيره يحرفون الكتب حسب مذهبه ......

والبخارى حسب ما يرى يحذف وبيظبط الاحاديث ... البخارى للاسف هو اكبر كتاب خدع المسلمين كلهم اختلاف الروايات والتضارب بها والتلاعب شى رهيب
للاسف المسلم سوف يحاسب امام الديان العادل يوم القيامه ولا يفيدك تعصب او دفاع اعمى ضد هذه الحقائق الواضحه  

تحريف فج فى الروايه السابقه فهى نفس الرجال ونفس الطريق ولكن ابو داود  تلاعب بها وحذف ما يخجل منه و يجعل دينه ينهار ويتركه الباحث الحقيقى 

*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*
الجزء الثانى : هنا سوف نقدم المسيحيه ماذا قالت وماذا علمت اتباعها ؟

المـــــــــــــرجع الاول 











المـــــــــــــرجع الثانــــــــــــى













المـــــــــــــرجع الثالـــــــــــــــــث















المـــــــــــــرجع الرابــــــــــــــع















المـــــــــــــرجع الخامــــــــــــــــس











المرجع الســـــــــــــــــــــادس 

















المـــــــــــــرجع السابـــــــــــــــــع














المـــــــــــــرجع الثامن 


نقرا فى تفسير انطونيوس فكرى الاتى : ". فى عهد النعمة، يعطينا الروح القدس هذه الإمكانية، وهى ليست بإمكانيات بشرية ؟ بل هى عطية إلهية.

ولكن النعمة لا تعطى إلاّ لمن يجاهد فى سبيلها لذلك فالسيد حدد شروط الجهاد حتى نحصل على هذه النعمة باركوا... أحسنوا... صلوا لأجل...

باركوا لا عنيكم = تكلموا عنهم وأمامهم بكل ما هو صالح (بالغصب طبعاً) أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم = قدموا لهم ما أمكن خدمات وأعمال محبة ومجاملات صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم = أطلبوا بركة الله لهم ولذويهم فى صلواتكم وربما يتساءل البعض.. هل أصلى وأقدم خدمة وأبارك شخص أساء لى، وقلبى مملوء غضباً عليه ؟ نقول نعم فهذا هو الجهاد، فالجهاد هو أن تغصب نفسك على شئ حسن صالح، لا رغبة لك أن تعمله، وفى مقابل جهادك تنسكب النعمة فيك. فتجد نفسك قادراً على حب عدوك، بل ستجد نفسك غير قادر أن تكرهه. وهذه الآية تثبت صحة وجهة نظر الأرثوذكسية فى أنه لا نعمة بدون جهاد. فالمحبة هى عطية من الله أى نعمة، وهذه لا تنسكب فينا بدون الجهاد الذى ذكره السيد المسيح.

لكى تكونوا أبناء أبيكم= حتى تستطيعوا أن تستمروا وتظهروا هكذا أمام الناس والملائكة، وتكونوا مشابهين فى المحبة لله أبيكم. هذا هو الكمال المسيحى. فالله يعطى من بركاته للجميع حتى الأشرار = يشرق شمسه على الأشرار. والسيد يعطينا أن يكون المثل الذى نقيس عليه هو كمال الآب السماوى، ومن يفعل يفرح الله.

أحببتم الذين يحبونكم = فهذه يصنعها حتى الأشرار، هذه تنتمى للإنسان العتيق، إنسان العهد القديم، الذى هو بدون نعمة.  "



المـــــــــــــرجع التاســــــــع


يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى فى تفسيره : " لقد طالب السيّد المسيح المؤمنين أن يصعدوا بروحه القدّوس على سلّم الحب فيحبّون حتى الأعداء، ويحسنون إلى المبغضين لهم، ويصلّون لأجل المسيئين إليهم. وبهذا يحملون مثال أبيهم السماوي وشبهه. ويرى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح قد جاء ليرفعنا إلى كمال الحب، الذي في نظره يبلغ الدرجة التاسعة، مقدّمًا لنا هذه الدرجات هكذا:

الدرجة الأولى: ألا يبدأ الإنسان بظلم أخيه.

الدرجة الثانية: إذا أصيب الإنسان بظلم فلا يثأر لنفسه بظلم أشد، وإنما يكتفي بمقابلة العين بالعين والسن بالسن (المستوى الناموسي الموسوي).

الدرجة الثالثة: ألا يقابل الإنسان من يسيء إليه بشر يماثله، إنّما يقابله بروح هادئ.

الدرجة الرابعة: يتخلّى الإنسان عن ذاته، فيكون مستعدًا لاحتمال الألم الذي أصابه ظلمًا وعدوانًا.

الدرجة الخامسة: في هذه المرحلة ليس فقط يحتمل الألم، وإنما يكون مستعدًا في الداخل أن يقبل الآلام أكثر مما يودّ الظالم أن يفعل به، فإن اغتصب ثوبه يترك له الرداء، وإن سخّره ميلاً يسير معه ميلين.

الدرجة السادسة: أنه يحتمل الظلم الأكثر ممّا يودّه الظالم دون أن يحمل في داخله كراهيّة نحو العالم.

الدرجة السابعة: لا يقف الأمر عند عدم الكراهيّة وإنما يمتد إلى الحب... "أحبّوا أعداءكم".

الدرجة الثامنة: يتحوّل الحب للأعداء إلى عمل، وذلك بصنع الخير "أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم"، فنقابل الشرّ بعمل خير.

الدرجة التاسعة والأخيرة: يصلّي المؤمن من أجل المسيئين إليه وطارديه.

هكذا إذ يبلغ الإنسان إلى هذه الدرجة، ليس فقط يكون مستعدًا لقبول آلام أكثر وتعييرات وإنما يقدّم عوضها حبًا عمليًا ويقف كأب مترفّق بكل البشريّة، يصلّي عن الجميع طالبًا الصفح عن أعدائه والمسيئين إليه وطارديه، يكون متشبِّهًا بالله نفسه أب البشريّة كلها."



المـــــــــــــرجع العاشـــــــــــر


القديس اغسطينوس : "  لو لم يكن شريرًا ما كان قد صار لكم عدوًا. إذن اشتهوا له الخير فينتهي شرّه، ولا يعود بعد عدوًا لكم. إنه عدوّكم لا بسبب طبيعته البشريّة وإنما بسبب خطيّته!

v كان شاول عدوًا للكنيسة، ومن أجله كانت تُقام صلوات فصار صديقًا لها. إنه لم يكف عن اضطهادها فحسب، بل وصار يجاهد لمساعدتها. كانت تُقام صلوات ضدّه، لكنها ليست ضدّ طبيعته بل ضدّ افتراءاته. لتكن صلواتكم ضدّ افتراءات أعدائكم حتى تموت، أما هم فيحيون. لأنه إن مات عدوّكم تفقدونه كعدوّ ولكنكم تخسرونه كصديق أيضًا. وأما إذا ماتت افتراءاته فإنكم تفقدونه كعدوّ وفي نفس الوقت تكسبونه كصديق.

v عندما تعانون من قسوة عدوّكم تذكّروا قول الرب: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34) ."



يتبـــــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*معاصره العلماء مع النص ومدى تاثير النص على المسلمين :


فديو الفرق بين الصلاه فى المسيحيه والاسلام ( ثلاثه  اسلامى داخل الفديو)
الشيخ الزغبى   .........  عبد الله النهارى ........ الكعبه ............


[YOUTUBE]NLs-Ur8bVq8[/YOUTUBE]​

رابط الفديو على موقع اليوتيوب :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLs-Ur8bVq8&feature=emb_title

واسم الفديو  على موقع اليوتيوب  : 

الفرق بين الصلاة الإسلامية و المسيحية ‎ -

مع كل فديو سوف نقدم  الرابط والعنوان حتى لا يدعى احد بالكذب ان الفديوهات لا تظهر 


نقطه ترد فى السرد التاريخى مؤسفه للغايه : 

اعلام النساء (الدعاء )












المراجع الثلاثه الارثوذكسيه من داخل المذهب ​

المـــــــــــــرجع الاول














المـــــــــــــرجع الثانى 











المـــــــــــــرجع الثالث 















































نقطــــــــــــــــــــه اضافيــــــــــــــــــــه : اليهوديه افضل من الاسلام فى هذه النقطه للاسف فحتى علماء اليهود يتمتعون  بما هو ارقى واجمل عن ما يفعله علماء المسلمين فى العالم 


حتى الاديان الارضية سوف نجدها بتعاليم اجمل فى هذه النقطة ... للاسف يتبقى لنا العباده للاصنام التى قد تتماشى مع الاسلام ان يكون افضل منها وافكر ان افرد موضوع مخصص للمقارنه بين عباده الاصنام كديانه فى مراحل معينه عبر التاريخ وبين الاسلام فى موضوع الدعاء على الاخرين 


لنقدم الدليل على افضليه علماء اليهود على علماء الاسلام 














 نقطــــــــــــــــــــــــه اضافيــــــــــــــــه : فديو خروج المسلمين من دينهم بسبب هذه الامور 

[YOUTUBE]ZadMaykcgns&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]​


رابط الفديو على موقع اليوتيوب :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZadMaykcgns&feature=emb_title

واسم الفديو  على موقع اليوتيوب  : 

ملايين المسلمين يتركون الاسلام سنويا !! ...ظاهره ترك الاسلام في تزايد مستمر !!!



يتبـــــــع
*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*الرد على بعض الشبهات :

تعليق على نص اليشع :
[Q-BIBLE]
•	23. ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: [اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ! اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ!]
•	24. فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَداً.
•	25. وَذَهَبَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْكَرْمَلِ، وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ رَجَعَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

في البدايه الله وضع مبدا امام بنى اسرائيل وهو : 
[Q-BIBLE]
•	21. «وَانْ سَلَكْتُمْ مَعِي بِالْخِلافِ وَلَمْ تَشَاءُوا انْ تَسْمَعُوا لِي ازِيدُ عَلَيْكُمْ ضَرْبَاتٍ سَبْعَةَ اضْعَافٍ حَسَبَ خَطَايَاكُمْ.
•	22. اطْلِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ وُحُوشَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَتُعْدِمُكُمُ الاوْلادَ وَتَقْرِضُ بَهَائِمَكُمْ وَتُقَلِّلُكُمْ فَتُوحَشُ طُرُقُكُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

وفى ايام اليشع شعب بنى اسرائيل سلك بالخلاف ولم يتبع وصايا يهوه القدير الذى اخرجه من ارض مصر وعبر البحر بل اقام الاصنام وانكر عمل يهوه معهم ونسبه بالكذب  

[Q-BIBLE]•	28. فَاسْتَشَارَ الْمَلِكُ وَعَمِلَ عِجْلَيْ ذَهَبٍ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [كَثِيرٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تَصْعَدُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِينَ أَصْعَدُوكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ].
•	29. وَوَضَعَ وَاحِداً فِي بَيْتِ إِيلَ وَجَعَلَ الآخَرَ فِي دَانَ.[/Q-BIBLE]

ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل هجموا على انبياء الله واستهانوا بهم وموقف اليشع يجسد لنا هذه الحقيقه بان اثنين واربعين رجل يهجموا على نبى في الطريق بالاهانه والهجوم عليه وذلك يذكرنا بموقف مشابه يقول : 


[Q-BIBLE]•	15. فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ آبَائِهِمْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَنْ يَدِ رُسُلِهِ مُبَكِّراً وَمُرْسِلاً لأَنَّهُ شَفِقَ عَلَى شَعْبِهِ وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ
•	16. فَكَانُوا يَهْزَأُونَ بِرُسُلِ اللَّهِ وَرَذَلُوا كَلاَمَهُ وَتَهَاوَنُوا بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ حَتَّى ثَارَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى شَعْبِهِ حَتَّى لَمْ يَكُنْ شِفَاءٌ.
•	17. فَأَصْعَدَ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكَ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ فَقَتَلَ مُخْتَارِيهِمْ بِالسَّيْفِ فِي بَيْتِ مَقْدِسِهِمْ. وَلَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى فَتًى أَوْ عَذْرَاءَ وَلاَ عَلَى شَيْخٍ أَوْ أَشْيَبَ بَلْ دَفَعَ الْجَمِيعَ لِيَدِهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]


وللاسف المشكك وقع في فهم مغلوط جعله يفهم النص بطريقه لا تمت للواقع بصله وهذا حال كل المسلمين مع كل الشبهات لم يبحث بل مجرد ياخذون النصوص ويلقون بها لذلك تظل الدعوة الاسلاميه ركيكه ولم تقدم قوه للاخر في الاقتناع بما يتكلمون به ضد المسيحيه

الفهم المغلوط الاول :

صبيان  معناه في العبرى נער وتعنى فتى او غلام او رجل صغير السن وليس اطفال صغار 


الفهم المغلوط الثانى الذى يلغى الشبهه تماما :

لعنهم تعنى קלל وتعنى ليس اللعن المعروف لدينا  ولكن عدم الاهتمام او الاستخفاف بكلامهم 
ام كلمه اللعن المعروفه فا هى  كلمه اخرى مختلفه تسمى ארר
وبالتالى اليشع ترك الموضوع فى يد الله وترك الله يتصرف معهم  


يتبع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*تعليق على نص شجرة التين :


المسيح وضع كلاما يقضى على نقد المشكك فى ان المسيح لعن شجره .. وان المسيح بذلك يلعن ولكن المسيح قالها بوضوح شديد 

[Q-BIBLE]
•	30. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.
•	31. فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِبُوقٍ عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا.
•	32. فَمِنْ شَجَرَةِ التِّينِ تَعَلَّمُوا الْمَثَلَ: مَتَى صَارَ غُصْنُهَا رَخْصاً وَأَخْرَجَتْ أَوْرَاقَهَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصَّيْفَ قَرِيبٌ.[/Q-BIBLE]

... المسيح نفسه انهى هذه القصه ببساطه ...والمسيح نفسه ايضا وضح لماذا كان هذا المثل 

[Q-BIBLE]•	8. فَاصْنَعُوا أَثْمَاراً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ.
•	9. وَلاَ تَفْتَكِرُوا أَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: لَنَا إِبْراهِيمُ أَباً. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُقِيمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَوْلاَداً لِإِبْراهِيمَ.
•	10. وَالآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ.[/Q-BIBLE]


المسيح نفسه حذر من اى انبياء تاتى بعده ومن يدعى ذلك فهو كذاب وكله من خلال المثل بتاع الشجرة : 

[Q-BIBLE]•	15. «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!
•	16. مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟
•	17. هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً
•	18. لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً.
•	19. كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ.
•	20. فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.[/Q-BIBLE]


فا بموجب المثل بتاع شجرة التين وما بينه لنا المسيح ... فرسول الاسلام كاذب
المسيح وضح المثل بتاع شجرة التين بطريقه اخرى جميله 


[Q-BIBLE]•	6. وَقَالَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ: «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَراً وَلَمْ يَجِدْ.
•	7. فَقَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَراً فِي هَذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا. لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضاً؟
•	8. فَأَجَابَ: يَا سَيِّدُ اتْرُكْهَا هَذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضاً حَتَّى أَنْقُبَ حَوْلَهَا وَأَضَعَ زِبْلاً.
•	9. فَإِنْ صَنَعَتْ ثَمَراً وَإِلاَّ فَفِيمَا بَعْدُ تَقْطَعُهَا».[/Q-BIBLE]


حتى دا كان الوضع في العهد القديم ولم ياتى المسيح بجديد ولكن جدد الدعوة لكى نكون على يقظه من الانبياء الكذبه مثل محمد رسول الاسلام 


[Q-BIBLE]20. وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرُ الذِي تَعْرِفُ أَنَّهُ ليْسَ شَجَراً يُؤْكَلُ مِنْهُ فَإِيَّاهُ تُتْلِفُ وَتَقْطَعُ وَتَبْنِي حِصْناً عَلى المَدِينَةِ التِي تَعْمَلُ مَعَكَ حَرْباً حَتَّى تَسْقُطَ».[/Q-BIBLE]


للاسف المشكك اتى بما لم يتوقعه ويضع بدون فحص وبحث حقيقى ... يحارب لمجرد التعصب الاعمى ولاجل وضعه في المنتدى... اترك كل ذلك وفكر في حياتك الابديه وضع البحث بمصدقيه امام عينك 


يتبع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*
تعليق على كلام ذهبى الفم :


سوف نتناول كلام يوحنا ذهبى الفم الذى يخص الصلاه على الاخرين ونوجل كلامه عن الحب والكره للموضوع المخصص لذلك من ضمن هذه السلسله  

تعالوا لنرى كيف قابل يوحنا ذهبى الفم ما وقع عليه شخصيا وهل لعن وصلى على من يعذبه كما يفعل المسلمين : 


نقرا فى تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب الاتى : 

عندما عانى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الآلام والاضطهاد من أفدوكسيا يعاونها رجال الدين أنفسهم كتب من سجنه إلى الأسقف قرياقوص:

[عندما اُستبعدت من المدينة لم أقلق، بل قلت لنفسي: إن كانت الإمبراطورة ترغب أن تنفيني، فلتفعل ذلك، فإنه "للرب الأرض"!

وإن كانت تود أن تنشرني، فإني أرى إشعياء مثلاً!

وإن أرادت إغراقي في المحيط، أفكر في يونان!

وإن أُلقيت في النار، أجد الثلاثة فتية قد تحمّلوا ذلك في الأتون!

إن وُضعت أمام وحوش ضارية، أذكر دانيال في جبّ الأسود!

إن أرادت رجمي، فإن استفانوس أول الشهداء أمامي!

إن طلبت رأسي، فلتفعل، فإن المعمدان يشرق أمامي!

عريانًا خرجت من بطن أمي وعريانًا أترك العالم.

بولس يذكّرني: إن كنت بعد أرضي الناس لست عبدًا للمسيح.]

يُعلّق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على مقاومة الشرّ بالخير، قائلاً: [لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء.]

يرى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن غاية مجيء السيّد إلينا إنّما هو الارتفاع بنا إلى هذا السموّ إذ يقول: [جاء المسيح بهذا الهدف، أن يغرس هذه الأمور في ذهننا حتى يجعلنا نافعين لأعدائنا كما لأصدقائنا.]

يرى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح قد جاء ليرفعنا إلى كمال الحب، الذي في نظره يبلغ الدرجة التاسعة، مقدّمًا لنا هذه الدرجات هكذا:

الدرجة الأولى: ألا يبدأ الإنسان بظلم أخيه.

الدرجة الثانية: إذا أصيب الإنسان بظلم فلا يثأر لنفسه بظلم أشد، وإنما يكتفي بمقابلة العين بالعين والسن بالسن (المستوى الناموسي الموسوي).

الدرجة الثالثة: ألا يقابل الإنسان من يسيء إليه بشر يماثله، إنّما يقابله بروح هادئ.

الدرجة الرابعة: يتخلّى الإنسان عن ذاته، فيكون مستعدًا لاحتمال الألم الذي أصابه ظلمًا وعدوانًا.

الدرجة الخامسة: في هذه المرحلة ليس فقط يحتمل الألم، وإنما يكون مستعدًا في الداخل أن يقبل الآلام أكثر مما يودّ الظالم أن يفعل به، فإن اغتصب ثوبه يترك له الرداء، وإن سخّره ميلاً يسير معه ميلين.

الدرجة السادسة: أنه يحتمل الظلم الأكثر ممّا يودّه الظالم دون أن يحمل في داخله كراهيّة نحو العالم.

الدرجة السابعة: لا يقف الأمر عند عدم الكراهيّة وإنما يمتد إلى الحب... "أحبّوا أعداءكم".

الدرجة الثامنة: يتحوّل الحب للأعداء إلى عمل، وذلك بصنع الخير "أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم"، فنقابل الشرّ بعمل خير.

الدرجة التاسعة والأخيرة: يصلّي المؤمن من أجل المسيئين إليه وطارديه.



v هنا يدعو "أنقياء" من حصلوا على كل فضيلة، أو الذين لا يحملون أي مشاعر شرّ فيهم، أو الذين يعيشون في العفّة. فإنه ليس شيء نحتاج إليه لمعاينة الله مثل الفضيلة الأخيرة. لهذا يقول بولس أيضًا: "اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع، والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب" (عب 12: 14).

القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v لا تفيدنا الصلاة من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء!... فإن صليّنا من أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشّارين، أمّا إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصليّنا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبّته للبشر.

v يجب أن نتجنّب العداوة مع أي شخص كان، وإن حصلت عداوة مع أحد فلنسالمه في اليوم ذاته... وإن انتقدك الناس (على ذلك) فالله يكافئك. أمّا إن انتظرت مجيء خصمك إليك ليطلب منك السماح فلا فائدة لك من ذلك، لأنه يسلبك جائزتك ويكسب لنفسه البركة.

القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




كلام رائع وتعاليم رائعه فى وقت الضرب والنفى والاهانه ... لكن علماء المسلمين يلعنون ويدعون عليهم باللعنه والشقاء والبلاء 

يتبع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 سبتمبر 2020)

*
يقول المشكك حتى ينفى كلام صعب قاله النووى ان الجحفه لم يكون بها يهود ولكن لما نرجع لكلام علماء المسلمين وكتب تاريخهم نلقى عكس ذلك 


الجحفه تتكون من اليهود 












المرجع الثانــــــــــــــى














كلمه اخيرة ...... سوف اتكلم شخصيا لم اقبل فكريا او على المستوى الشخصى بحسب فطرتى وليس الدين ان اكون لعان او ادعى على الاخرين فى صلاتى شى صعب جدااا لو المسيحيه هتعلمنى كدة هتركها او اى دين اخر لانى طبيعتى ان اصلى للاخر حتى لو ملحد حتى لو هندوسى حتى لو اى دين اخر ..... الموضوع ليس جدل  ودين اسلامى ودين مسيحى ولكن الموضوع روحانيه عاليه يرتقى بها الدين وليس يجعل من الناس بهذه الصفات غير المحترمه

هذا الجزء الاول يتبع بالجزء الثانى فى موضوع مستقل 
*​


----------



## عابد يهوه (11 سبتمبر 2020)

من خلال متابعته البسيطة للادله الماديه العلميه للاسلام اتضح ان كل ما يؤمن به المسلم عباره عن خرافات واكاذيب مخترعه في العصر الاموي والعباسي فمحمد او ذاك القائد العربي الذي لا يعرف احد اسمه والتي ركبت عليه شخصيه محمد نبي الاسلام لا علاقه لا بالقران ولا بالاحاديث ولا بالسيرة ولا حتى عاش في مكة والمدينه من اساسه  .. فلما تناقش مسلم من كتبه .. هي كتبه صحيح ولكنها في نفس الوقت عباره عن اكاذيب وليس حقائق .. فبالتالي انت تناقش خرافات ولا تناقش حقائق وادله فلا اعرف هل النقاش هنا يكون منطقي ام عبثي !

اليس الافضل كشف كذب ما يؤمن به ولو كانت هي كتبه المعتمده فهذا لا يغير من الامر في شئ ستفضل تناقش خرافات واساطير !

ما رائك ؟


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (24 سبتمبر 2020)

> من خلال متابعته البسيطة للادله الماديه العلميه للاسلام اتضح ان كل ما يؤمن به المسلم عباره عن خرافات واكاذيب مخترعه في العصر الاموي والعباسي فمحمد او ذاك القائد العربي الذي لا يعرف احد اسمه والتي ركبت عليه شخصيه محمد نبي الاسلام لا علاقه لا بالقران ولا بالاحاديث ولا بالسيرة ولا حتى عاش في مكة والمدينه من اساسه .. فلما تناقش مسلم من كتبه .. هي كتبه صحيح ولكنها في نفس الوقت عباره عن اكاذيب وليس حقائق .. فبالتالي انت تناقش خرافات ولا تناقش حقائق وادله فلا اعرف هل النقاش هنا يكون منطقي ام عبثي !
> 
> اليس الافضل كشف كذب ما يؤمن به ولو كانت هي كتبه المعتمده فهذا لا يغير من الامر في شئ ستفضل تناقش خرافات واساطير !
> 
> ما رائك ؟



*هذه هى الخلاصه لم يدرس الاسلام جيدا .... لكن للاسف المسلمين الصورة عندهم غير مكتمله .....
فالصورة النهائية التى عليها الاسلام تكون منها جزء كبير عبر علماء وفقهاء الاسلام  .... فكل شخص حقيقى ولكن ليس كل ما قيل عن الاشخاص حقيقى*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (24 سبتمبر 2020)

*

وضعت لكل فديو الرابط واسمه على موقع اليوتيوب .... وسوف يتم التعديل على كل الموضوعات بوضع الرابط والعنوان 




سوف نتناول ما قاله المشكك على هذا الجزء 



يتبــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (25 سبتمبر 2020)

*بســـــــــم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله وأحـــــــد أميــــن

كنت افكر ان افرد موضوع منفصل بهذه النقطه وهى سب وشتايم الصحابه مع بعضهم البعض وعدم الحب والكره والبغض لبعضهم ولكن لاننا نتكلم عن الصلاة من اجل الاخرين والاعداء والمحبة صممت ان يكون هذا العرض هنا ليرى الجميع ثمره الطبقة الاولى من صحابه رسول الاسلام ..... فعلا كما قال المسيح من ثمارهم تعرفونهم 

ان كان الصحابة فعلوا مع بعضهم هكذا فماذا تبقى للناس من اخلاق وقيم ..... التعاليم غير العامله بداخلنا بالمحبة .. هى تعاليم ارضية من افكار البشر ... والكارثه الكبرى يريد ان يغلق علماء الاسلام لسان كل شخص مسلم فى التعرض للصحابة والمصائب فى حياتهم وعدم ذكر السب والشتايم وعدم الاحترام وان يذكروا المدح والفضيلة ... احيانا الله يبصرنا الحق  بصورة واضحه جدااا ولكن يظل المتعصب لا يرى 

بعيدا عن المناقشات والجدل وصراع المشكك فى الرد وحشو ما يمكن ان يحشى به اى كلام للرد فانا على المستوى الشخصى لا يناسبنى هذا الفكر البشرى وليس الالهى كيف اقبل اشخاص كل ما كان بينهم القتال والبغض والكره واللعن ... ما هذا!!!!!!!


 الدين  يجعل الناس فى محبة وحتى لو وجد خلاف يكون بالاحترام وتبادل النقاس وروح الله العامل فينا يتدخل ليرشدنا ...ولكن ان لم يتواجد روح الله تجد الفتك بارواح الناس وقتل بعضهم ولعن على منابر وبغض وكره امور صعبة للغاية وحب للمال والصراع من اجله ومن اجل المناصب
لمن يتعصب مبروك عليك هذا الدين .... ويكفينى محبة المسيح وتعاليمه 




فهـــــــــرس للمحتويات :

الجزء الاول : الصحابى معاوية
تمهيد
1 -  اثبات سب معاوية لعلى بن ابى طالب 
2 – معاوية يامر عمــاله ومن حوله بسب على بن ابى طالب من على المنابر 
3 – السب على المنابــــــر اصبح سنه 
4 – تركوا سنه رسول الاسلام من بغض على بن ابى طالب 
5 – معاوية يتمسك بسب على بن ابى طالب لنهاية حياتــــه 


الجزء الثانى : الصحابى المغيرة بن شعبة  
تمهيد
1 – اثبات سب المغيرة بن شعبة لعلى بن ابى طالب 
2 – اثبات ان المغيرة بن شعبة اقام خطباء غيره لسب على 
3 – اثبات ان المغيرة لم يغير رايه فى سب على وكانوا باذنه يسبون على 
4 – الدليل على ان المغيرة والخطباء جميعا خطبوا لسب على 
5 –  امر معاوية للمغيرة بن شعبة بسب على 
6 – اثبات سب الصحابة لبعضهم وبغضهم لبعض 
7 -  من ابغض على فان الله يبغضه 


الجزء الثالث : الصحابى مروان بن الحكم 
1 – من هو مروان بن الحكم 
2 -  سب مروان لعلى على المنابر 
3 – اجبار الناس وتغير مواعيد الصلاه حتى تسمع الناس سب على 


الجزء الرابع : الصحابه يعبدون المال 
1 – قول السيد المسيح عن حب المال 
2 – اعتراف الصحابة بحبهم للمال 
3 – الحسن يعرض المال على معاويه ليكف عن سب على .. معاوية يوافق اخر الامر وياخذ المال ويخدع الحسن ويستمر فى سب على 
4 – المغيرة يحب المال ولا يصلح ان يكون المال فى امانته 
5 – مروان ايضا يحب المال ولا يسكت الا به  





الجزء الاول : الصحابى معاوية

تمهيد

المشكك والمسلمين المتعصبين يحاولون بكل طاقتهم نفى هذا الكابوس المدمر ... ولكن اهل السنه والجماعة لا يريدون الحقيقة الكارثية فى هذا الامر يريدون بجميع الطرق التستر على الحقيقة والاسماء وان يمنعوا المسلمين فى الكلام عن الصحابة .. ولكن الحقيقة اقوى منكم 
لنرى ماذا يقول المشكك :





لنرى الحديث وكيف يصحح علماء الجرح والتعديل هذا الحديث وكم عالم ؟؟



















نبـــــــــدا   : تحقيق العلامه رائــد صبرى ابن ابى علفة 




















تحقيق العـــــــلامه المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الالبانى












تحقيق صفـــاء الضوى احمد العدوى 













تحقيق العـــــــلامه شعــــــــيب الارنؤوط
وعادل مرشد  ومحمد كامل قره بللى  وعبد اللطيف حرزاللة
اربعــــــه علماء ماذا قالوا فى صحة الحديث :















تحقيق العـــــــلامه الكبير الدكتور بشار عواد معروف 













تحقيق الشيخ جمال المراكبى للحديث :


[YOUTUBE]mu4TdXGHtqM[/YOUTUBE]​

رابط الفديو :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu4TdXGHtqM

عنوان الفديو : 
الشيخ السلفي جمال المراكبي : معاوية كان يسب علي بن أبي طالب!


اعتراف الشيخ سعد عرفات بالحديث :



[YOUTUBE]sJNObMcKAR4[/YOUTUBE]​
رابط الفديو :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJNObMcKAR4

عنوان الفديو : 
الشيخ السلفي سعد عرفات : معاوية كان يسب علي بن أبي طالب!



10علماء صححوا الحديث ... وكل عالم له وزنه وقيمته حينما تجمع اغلب كتب سنن ابن ماجه على تصحيح حديث ويظهر مسلم شاب متعصب ليقول لنا حتى يقوم الدليل الثابت بالسند الصحيح دا ليه تفسير واحد بينقل بدون دراسه وعلم .. وعشان الكل يشاهد الكارثه التى نحن فيها 

10 علماء اغلب عمرهم فى دراسه علم الحديث وتصحيح الكتب ومخطوطات وطبعا الدكتور بشار عواد دا غنى عن التعريف 

ومسلم لا يعرف يربط التاء ويفتحها ووضعنا له تدريب هرب منه شاهدوا مرة ثانيه كيف يكتب الكلام ياتى ويتكلم فى السند المتصل والضعيف والصحيح ويخالف هذا الجمع من العلماء  





انا هسيب الناس تقرا وتحكم من يضلل ويكذب ... ولنترك الحقيقة تعلن عن نفسها لمن يتابع 




2 – معاوية يامر عمــاله ومن حوله بسب على بن ابى طالب من على المنابر 




















المرجع الثانى 














3 – السب على المنابــــــر اصبح سنه 











يتبـــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (25 سبتمبر 2020)

*
4 – تركوا سنه رسول الاسلام من بغض على بن ابى طالب 












5 – معاوية يتمسك بسب على بن ابى طالب لنهاية حياتــــه 










شى مؤسف للغاية المرجع يعترف بان كتب التاريخ مليانة بالسب والشتيمة بين الفريقين لا تجد روح الله ولا محبة ولا من ثمار تصلح لتكوين دين .... افكار بشرية بحتة تكون منها الدين لذلك يتصرفون كما يحل عليهم الشيطان ويفتك بهم من بعض وكرة وعدم محبة ولعن 
مبروك عليكم يا مسلمين هذا الدين وهذه الثمار لصحابة رسول .... لا اريد ان اكتبها اظن الباحث سوف يجدها بنفسه 




لنرى الشيخ الشعراوى وهو ينادى بان معاويه كان يسب على 


[YOUTUBE]fF9MTskDu18[/YOUTUBE]​

رابط الفديو :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF9MTskDu18

عنوان الفديو  :

الشعراوي يتكلم عن معاوية كيف كان يسب علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام




الكارثه فيما سوف يقال فى هذا الفديو من احدى شيوخ الازهر ودا سؤال الجميع وليس وحدك :


[YOUTUBE]_UkkLeP_PQU[/YOUTUBE]​
رابط الفديو :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UkkLeP_PQU

عنوان الفديو : 
لأزهري أحمد محمود كريمة : معاوية كان يسب ويلعن الإمام علي وليس خليفة رسول الله



حان الوقت ايها المسلم لتفكر فيما تعتقد 








الجزء الثانى : الصحابى المغيرة بن شعبة  

تمهيد

هنا حصل المراد وما يريده المسلمين .... انى لما ابوداود يحرف ويتستر على الصحابة فى سننه حسب اعتراف المرجع الاسلامى نفسه وبدل الاسماء يضع رجل او يضع فلان ويعتم الدنيا ... قوم يجى عالم مثل شعيب يتلاعب فى التفسير شوية ودا على حساب روايات تانى بس كله عشان عيون الصحابى المغيرة بن شعبة مش يطلع قليل الادب .. ويجى بقى المسلم المتعصب ينقل الكلام واهو كله بقى سلطة ويجدوا مخرج لكنها لعبة مفضوحه جدااا 



انا هوريك انك بتنقل ومش فاهم وشغل دماغك شوية يا تلميذ التاء المفتوحة كان يجب عليك حل التمرين قبل مواصله النقاش حتى ارتاح  انى دماغك بدات تفكر  
نشوف الاول المشكك قال ايه :












تعالوا نشوف شعيب الارنؤوط قال ايه :











طبعا تفسير لا يصلح عشان بيضرب فى روايات صحيحة اخرى واضحه وتفسير متعسف كما فعل النووى 

لكن تعالوا نثبت بالروايات الصحيحة :



1 – اثبات سب المغيرة بن شعبة لعلى بن ابى طالب 














2 – اثبات ان المغيرة بن شعبة اقام خطباء غيره لسب على وهذا يدعم الروايات انها متوافقه مع بعض  

















3 – اثبات ان المغيرة لم يغير رايه فى سب على وكانوا باذنه يسبون على بل ويامرهم كما فى الرواية السابقة ويقيمهم لسب على 









4 – الدليل على ان المغيرة والخطباء جميعا خطبوا لسب على 





















5 –  امر معاوية للمغيرة بن شعبة بسب على 

















6 – اثبات سب الصحابة لبعضهم وبغضهم لبعض 





















7 -  من ابغض على فان الله يبغضه 













يتبع 


*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (25 سبتمبر 2020)

*






الجزء الثالث : الصحابى مروان بن الحكم 

1 – من هو مروان بن الحكم 














2 -  سب مروان لعلى على المنابر 




































3 – اجبار الناس وتغير مواعيد الصلاه حتى تسمع الناس سب على 








































اسمعوا ايها المسلمين ماذا يقول هذا الشيخ ليؤكد كلامنا :

[YOUTUBE]0DPinpEQ2JQ[/YOUTUBE]​
رابط الفديو :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DPinpEQ2JQ

عنوان الفديو :

شيخ أزهري سني يفضح معاوية ويزيد لعنهم الله ويقول لايجوز الترضي عليهم







الجزء الرابع : الصحابه يعبدون المال 



1 – قول السيد المسيح عن حب المال 
[Q-BIBLE]
•	24. «لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ.[/Q-BIBLE]



[Q-BIBLE]
•	10. لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ، الَّذِي إِذِ ابْتَغَاهُ قَوْمٌ ضَلُّوا عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، وَطَعَنُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِأَوْجَاعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.
•	11. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا إِنْسَانَ اللهِ فَاهْرُبْ مِنْ هَذَا، وَاتْبَعِ الْبِرَّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَالإِيمَانَ وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالصَّبْرَ وَالْوَدَاعَةَ.
•	12. جَاهِدْ جِهَادَ الإِيمَانِ الْحَسَنَ، وَأَمْسِكْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي إِلَيْهَا دُعِيتَ أَيْضاً، وَاعْتَرَفْتَ الاِعْتِرَافَ الْحَسَنَ أَمَامَ شُهُودٍ كَثِيرِينَ.[/Q-BIBLE]





[Q-BIBLE]•	5. لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ. كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ»
[/Q-BIBLE]







2 – اعتراف الصحابة بحبهم للمال 




















حديث وكلام كارثى لو اى انسان فكر هيعرف لايمكن يكون الاسلام لمجرد لحظة ياخذ لقب دين سماوى ... وفى حين المسلم نفسه مش يقبل الكلام دا على نفسه ولا يحصل على اسرته او اولاده ودا اللى نطق بيه الشيخ من تفسير عقلانى :


[YOUTUBE]VCaMWmrzgYY&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]



رابط الفديو :.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCaMWmrzgYY&feature=emb_title

عنوان الفديو :

تصريحات صادمة من الشيخ وسيم يوسف



3 – الحسن يعرض المال على معاويه ليكف عن سب على .. معاوية يوافق اخر الامر وياخذ المال ويخدع الحسن ويستمر فى سب على 
















4 – المغيرة يحب المال ولا يصلح ان يكون المال فى امانته 










5 – مروان ايضا يحب المال ولا يسكت الا به  













لا اعرف بماذا اعلق على هكذا دين عبارة عن سب وشتايم وبغض وكره وقتل ... اترك لمن يقرا الحكم والبحث الصادق 

ولنشاهد هذا الفديو كيف يلعن المسلمين بعضهم بعض بسبب معاويه  فعلا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم :


[YOUTUBE]ySQUSqRUcCU[/YOUTUBE]​
رابط الفديو :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySQUSqRUcCU

عنوان الفديو :

برنامج العاشرة مساء|خناقة فى استديو العاشرة بين عالم أزهرى وشيعى بسبب لعن معاوية


انتهى الجزء الاسلامى

 يتبــــع *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (28 سبتمبر 2020)

*

تم الرد فى الجزء الثالث على كلام المشككين بخصوص ان المسيحيه المحبه فيها مقيده او ان المسيحيه تمنع التعامل مع الاخر وغيرها من هذا الامور ونجد استخدام هذا العدد ( إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ وَلاَ يَجِيءُ بِهَذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ.) يتناوله الكثير من المسلمين الجدد الذين لا يعرفون فهم الكتاب المقدس كما سلمته لنا الكنيسه الاولى والاباء .... فهذا الرد يشمل المشكك تلميذ التاء المفتوحه وابو عمر الباحث وابو منتصر شاهين واحمد سبيع وكل هؤلاء نقلوا نفس الكلام بدون فهم او وعى وهذا الرد او الجزء بالكامل هو تحدى لهم 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3820885#post3820885



يتبــــــــــــع بالتعليق على الجزء الاسلامى مرة ثانية ليتعلم تلميذ التاء المفتوحه حصه فى علوم الحديث والجرح والتعديل 
*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (1 أكتوبر 2020)

*
بســـــم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 


نشكر المسيح لانه يعطى لنا الوقت والعمر ووقت البحث والكتابه ويبارك لنا ونصلى ان يعطينا روح الحكمة والبصيره ونصلى من اجل الكل والى الاستاذ محمد سنى ان يبصر له الطريق الصحيح 

نحن لا نشتم او ندعو على احد كما تفعل فى كل ردودك او يفعل المسلمين لان من الصعوبه ان نخلع تربيه لدين يبيح لكم ذلك 
ولكن المسيح وحده القادر على هذا الانفتاح لك ولغيرك 

لى بعض الكلام  موجه لك  : حينما كنت تكتب الرد على ما كتبته هنا يشهد المسيح انى صورت كلامك قبل ان تتراجع فيه او تراجعه او يقرا من الشيوخ هذا ويجبرك على التراجع فيما تكتبه لانه بكل اسف لو لم تكتب ما كتبته لكان لك افضل 

الشى الثانى : تخيلت للاسف انى لو  نقلت ردك بالكامل ووضعته بدل تعقيبى هيكون كافى ليعلم من يتابع الوضع الكارثى الذى انت عليه 

لكن لا توجد مشكله سوف نوضح لك ما انت عليه لخلاصك وخلاص الاخرين


ولى سؤال موجه لك : ماذا لو اكتشفت انك تجادل وتتعصب لنقطه خطا هل سوف تعلن ذلك ام سوف يتملك فيك الخوف من شيوخك فى المنتدى او من يعرفك ؟ اعتقد انك فى وضع صعب للغاية .. سوف لا احكم الان واحسن الظن بك



نبدا فى سرد الرد على المشكك يقول 







طبعا وقعت نفسك فى مشكله لانك بتنقل من ابو عمر الباحث الذى يظل فى الجحر يتابع الحوار ولا يريد الرد لانه يعرف النهايه ولكن سوف نضع الرد عليه لانك مجرد نقلت العله التى اخترعها من وحى خياله 

لنفتح المراجع لنعرف الحقيقه الى اين تتجه ؟


اولا فى البدايه الرجل ثقه 











طيب بالنسبة للاضطراب الذى ورد من بعض العلماء دا محدود فى شخصيات معينة 
وليس ورد اسمهم فى حديث ابن ماجه ولكن من نقل عنه  فى الحديث بتاعنا هو موسى بن مسلم وليس يدخل ضمن الاضطراب الذى قاله لنرى الدليل 



















طيب نقطة تانية تبعد اى اضطراب عن الروايه قالها ابو معاويه نفسه قال :












والحديث ورد بصيغه حدثنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا



اذن الحديث لا يوجد فيه اى عله تتعلق ب ابو معاوية الضرير 

واضافة لتوثيق العلماء وتوثيق ابو معاوية الضرير نضع توثيق العالم والدكتور ماهر ياسين الفحل 


[YOUTUBE]6wVSCZmH8Xo[/YOUTUBE]​
رابط  الفديو :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wVSCZmH8Xo
اسم الفديو : 
121 - شرح سنن ابن ماجه : باب في فضل أصحاب رسول الله ï·؛ - الحديث 121 || ماهر ياسين الفحل



يعنى العله الاولى الذى تكلم فيها المشكك فى كل المراجع الذى قالها وحاول فيها مع مراجعنا لم يذكر عالم واحد هذه العله 

كل مراجع ابن ماجه صححت الحديث .... ولكن لانك  تتبع كسول فى علم الحديث وهو ابو عمر الباحث فكر وانت اتعلمت من بعده انى لو الانسان فتح ترجمه كل واحد ونقل اللى فيها يبقى كدة بقى شاطر فى الحديث وبيصحح وبيضعف ... ياعزيزى هذا جهل للاسف 

لكن وضحت لك هذه النقطه حتى لا يلعب بك شخص اخر فيما بعد ..ولذلك تجد ابو عمر الباحث لا يستطيع الرد نهائيا يلقى الفديو وكفى 

ان كنت تريد الرد بحق فى هذه العله ضع لى عشره علماء يضعفوا الحديث من اجل هذه العله الخياليه .... فهل كل العلماء جهلت علم الحديث الذى كل واحد فيه ليه اربعين سنه وجيت انت والكسول لقيتوا اللى محدش عرفه 

يا عزيزى احترم عقل الناس وعقلى وضع الحق امام عينك 

ونضع تحدى لابو عمر الباحث ان كنت تريد تصحيح الحديث اجمع لى عشره علماء ضعفوا الحديث من اجل هذه العله هو اضطراب ابو معاويه الضرير فى هذا الحديث واما انا قادر اضع لك العكس 






يقول المشكك فى العله الثانية :








رغم انك اعترفت انها عله واهيه ومختلف فيها ولكن عشان خاطرك هنتكلم فيها برضوا 

اولا كلام ابن معين غير دقيق وخطا ولا يعتمد عليه لماذا لنفتح المراجع  ونرى 












اذن جابر متصلا وفكيف يدعى ابن معين انه لا يسمع 
ولنرى توثيق العلماء لاحاديث عبد الرحمن عن جابر 


الالبانى للمرة الثانيه 














لنرى العالم الخداش وتحقيقه للحديث 




















ولنرى اعتراف عبد الرحمن نفسه ماذا قال :














يعنى الراجل بيقعد معاه كمان باعترافه  
لنرى ايضا توثيق ابن حجر ورده على كلام ابن معين 
















جميل جدااااا كلام ضد ابن معين تماما  ولنكمل باقى كلام المرجع 










الراجل ثقـــــــــــــــه لا غبار عليه 

طيب دا معناه ايه بقى ..... اقولك انا لتتعلم بدل ما تنظر الى من يخدعك الى ابو عمر الباحث 
عبد الرحمن دا كان بيروى عن مين ؟؟؟














عاوزين نركز فى قيل دى يعنى كلام يقال ونحن لا ناخذ بقيل وقال ... فى حين المرجع اثبت بقووه صحبته وسماعه من سعد ولكن لنكمل 








يتبــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (1 أكتوبر 2020)

*






 يبقى عبد الرحمن كان بيروى عن معاذ بن جبل الصحابى المعروف طيب الصحابى دا متى توفى ؟؟؟ لنرى المراجع والعلماء ماذا قالت 













يبقى عبد الرحمن عاصر معاذ بن جبل ودا توفى سنه 18 هجريا طيب سعد بن وقاص متى توفى دا كان 55 هجريا 

يعنى عبد الرحمن بن سابط عاصر بقوة سعد بن وقاص 
وطالما التابعى ثقه لا غبار عليه وعاصر الصحابى فى نفس الفترة اذن الحديث يبقى ماله ................ حجه عليك باجماع العلماء 



شفت بقى ليه كل العلماء كانوا بيصححوا الحديث بقوه  وليس كما تقول او يقول الكسول محدش  فيهم واخد باله من العلل الوهميه والخياليه   

طيب نزيدك ادله كمان على توثيق الحديث 
او نركز فى تصحيح العلماء.... التصحيح بتاعهم ينفى اى شى من اللى بتقوله.... والمرة دى هديك اتنين حلوين منهم واحد قدوه للكسول فى علم الحديث ولكن انقلب على العلماء حتى لا تثبت المصيبه على دينه ويبرر الحقائق بالكذب والعلل الخياليه والوهميه 


العالم الكبير لكم ابن كثير 
















العالــــــم الكبير لكم وهو ابو اسحاق الحوينى 

















ياريت تضع الحقيقه امامك وتعترف بها لا تتمسك بالخطا لانه  سوف يكون ثقل عليك فى يوم الحساب 




 الامام الوادعى


لنكمل ماذا يقول المشكك 







معلش سامحنى ولكن قولك ان الامام الوادعى ضعف الحديث دا كذب  ويجب ان تعتذر وسوف اقول لك لماذا كذبت 

لنرى ماذا قال الامام الوادعى بالتحديد 












نقل قول ابن معين فقط ولم يكتب ضعيف او صحيح دى اول نقطه تعال بقى نرى ما سوف يصدمك او تعرفه وتجاهلته ودا بينك وبين الله


لنرى 







صدمه صح الراجل بيقولك انا بجمع بس  تعال للاجمل اللى جاى 











راجل بيرد عليك بصراحه وعشان اللى عملته دا دى رساله الشيخ نفسه ليك من نفس الكتاب 









صدمه شديده صح اذن يجب ان تعتذر لو كنت صاحب حق فعلا 
وياريت اخر كلام للشيخ تبعته للكسول فى علم الحديث ابو عمر الباحث عشان يتعلم وبلاش يخترع ويعمل عنتر زمانه 



الشيخ سعد ناصر الشترى 

تعال بقى لمصنف ابن شيبه اللى انت رحت ليه وليس انا ولكن للاسف هنا ايضا تجاهلت وسوف اظن فيك النيه الحسنه 


بتقول الاتى :







طيب انا عارفك غلبان وبتنقل بسرعه وعشان تبان انك بترد عليا وتتجاهل امور وتترك امور دا كله واضح امامى ولكن احيانا بستر عليك ولكن لما هيبان قدام الناس هيكون مش كويس ليك ولحسن اخلاقك 



اولا من هو الدكتور سعد ناصر الشترى وما هو قيمه تحقيقه طبعا مش هتكلم فى امور تانى تخصه لكن خلينا نشوف ونسمع  :

[YOUTUBE]TTEh64ZGZyU[/YOUTUBE]​
رابط الفديو :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTEh64ZGZyU
اسم  الفديو :
نرجو من فضيلتكم تقييم تحقيق الشيخ سعد الشثري على مصنف ابن أبي شيبة






وتجاهل المشكك من اقوى التحقيقات للمصنف والذى كان ببدايه الاعظمى الغنى عن التعريف 
لنرى ماذا قال التحقيق فى نفس الروايه الذى تثبت سب معاويه بنفس الاسناد 













بصراحه حضرتك فى ورطه صعبه هل عرفت لماذا قلت لك لو لم ترد كان لك افضل 




تحقيق  رائد بن صبرى بن ابى علفه

يقول المشكك ليرد علينا الاتى : 









بص انا عارف انك احيانا بتكون مزنوق اوى فى الرد ومش عارف تقول ايه .... لكن مش معنى كدة تقول كلام زى دا او تفضح نفسك بردود زى دى

 قدامك طريقين لما تتجاهل  لما تقول معاك حق الراجل صحح الحديث ... وطبعا الله ينظر ماذا تفعل سوف يحاسبك على ذلك فيما بعد 

طبعا كلامك خطا لانى الراجل مش بيقول صحيح ولا ضعيف عشان يصحح الكلام اللى تحت المشار اليه بالارقام ..... امال هو عمل الكتاب ليه عشان تيجى حضرتك بعد كلمه صحيح دى تقولى بيصحح اصل الحديث بالارقام المشار اليه ولكن الحديث ضعيف ما هذا ....طيب انا همشى معاك رغم كنت اتمنى مناقشه اعلى من ذلك 

نعطى امثله حتى لو كنا فى حضانه الاطفال .... هل المحقق فى الامثله القادمه يضعف اصل الاحاديث اللى تحت  والحديث اللى فوق مش نعرفه صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟  

























فعلا انت صعبان عليا .... هل حب الظهور بانك ترد جعلك تصل الى هذه المرحله ..... تنكر الحقيقه لتدافع بالباطل 




تحقيق صفاء الضوى احمد العدوى  



يكمل المشكك ويقول 







هو لما تنقل من الشيخ الالبانى دا معناها تؤكد على هذه التحقيقات والا مش هتبقى بتنقل تحقيق وهى مش مقتنعه بيه ... دا يؤكد تحقيق وتصحيح العلامه الالبانى اكتر 






تحقيق المحدث العلامه الالبانى ​
يقول المشكك :









المشكك مريح نفسه الحاجه اللى يتزنق فيها ومش يلقى ليها رد او يخترع فيها كذب يقولك مش هقبلها مش عجبانى مردود وكاننا فى حضانه اطفال دى لا ودى حلوة 
البحث والحقيقه مش فيها مردود تصحيحات العلماء حجه عليك مش كل ما مش تعجبك حاجه للالبانى تروح جايب الاسطوانه بتاعت انى مفيش حد معصوم والشيخ وقع فى اخطاء ما هى بقت شماعه حلوة 







تحقيق العلامه الدكتور بشار معروف



يقول المشكك 










نفس الاسطوانه مردود ..... هو حضرتك تعرف مين هو الدكتور بشار معروف ومدى علمه ووزنه فى العالم الاسلامى 
واضح انك مش لاقى حاجه تتكلم فيها 
ليحكم المتابع ... لا تعليق لى 




يتبــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (3 أكتوبر 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

نشكر المسيح على كل حال ونطلب ان يبارك ما سوف نقدمه ويكون بركه للكثير 
تعليقات على اسلوب المشكك (تلميذ التاء المفتوحه )



اولا : يتبع اسلوب الكذب طبقا للفتوة والنصوص الاسلاميه فى انقاذ الدين وسوف نوضح الكذب على مرجع الوادعى ومرجع مصطفى العدوى وغيره الكثير 


ثانيا :  يدعى بالكذب انى اتهرب من نقاط ونسى انى اكتب يتبع وناخذ فى الاعتبار التنظيم وتخصيص النقطه فى موضوعها فاحب ان اقولك لك انا بالتحديد معى لن اترك نقطة فمن يملك الحق لا يخشى شى لانه متى عرف اين الحقيقه يتبعها اينما كانت انما الاسلام لا يتيح لك ذلك فالمرتد يقتل فانت بالاجبار يجب عليك الدفاع عن الاسلام والا الصمت او التخفى والهرب واعتقد ان المكان الذى توجد فيه يمنع منتدى الكنيسه ويكتم كل لسان هذا يجعلك تخاف من قول الحقيقه لان كمان شيوخك فى المنتدى يعرفوك ... فان كنت تتبع الحقيقه كما تريد للمنتدى الذى تكتب فيه ان يراه كل الناس اعطى الحق لغيرك ليرى حقيقه الاسلام ولكن سياسه الاسلام تمنع ذلك ولا تعطى الحريه لاحد
ولكن المشكك يتبع هذا الاسلوب ليرسخ فى ذهن من يقرا انه بيقول نقاط لا يرد عليها اذا كنت انا بقولك لو وضعت ردك بدون تعليقى سوف يتضح للناس مدى عدم قدرتك فى الرد وتجعل كل عالم وكل مرجع مردود 


ثالثا : يتبع سياسه احشى كتير مش يبان ضعفك .... واضح جدااا كل كلمتين يكتب بيهم مداخله ولو المداخله هيكتب فيها قول مردود او مش فيها حاجه يجيب نقط لسه هرد عليها ويكرر فيها وينسخها تانى  اهو عشان يبان انى برد ... عزيزى الفاضل قوه الرد لا تحتاج للحشو 

رابعا : يتبع سياسه ان يلفق المراجع ويقطع من السياق ولم يكملها ويلخص تلخيص من وحى خياله حتى يوحى للناس... ان المرجع يقول ذلك ولكن كل دا هيبان .... الوضع الان غير السابق 

خامسا : نقط كتير وموجوده فى كذا موضوع ليه ... وهى بتخدم لما يكون الشخص مزنوق او مش  لاقى كلام ماذا يفعل بيخترع فهم معين ويلصقه بيك وبعدين يرد عليك ويكرر بقى 


سادسا : يتهرب من الحقيقه ويلف ويدور ودا هنثبته برضوا ....وبرضوا بيعمل حركه لو فى نقطه مش لقى ليها رد بيتركها وبيقول اصلها مش مستاهله وانا هضيع وقتى   شايفين لف ودوران ولو لقى بعدين كذب او تاليف يرجع يتكلم فيها 


سابعا : لانه يعتمد على النت والبحث والمكتبه الشامله ويبحث عن معلومه وليكن مثل الوفاة يفضل يضع كميات مراجع ويكبر فى موضوع على الفاضى طاب ما تستغل دا فى نقط تانى 

اعدك لن نترك نقطه داخل الاسلام او من كلام المشككين 




لكن المحزن بقى ما قاله الذى لا يعرف يقفل التاء او يفتحها يقول :






لم اعلق عليك سوف نضعها للجميع حتى يعرف الجميع ما بداخلكم وثماركم ... مبروك عليك السياده والشرف ياذوق 

وهذا الكلام فكرنى بشيخك ابن عثيمين 






مبروك عليكم تصدير المجالس والسياده والشرف



نبدا فى كلام المشكك والكذب والتحريف الذى يفعله طبعا بعد مرجع ابو اسحاق الحوينى وابن كثير لم يقدر على التعليق وسكت وراح يدور على كتاب خصائص على  بتحقيقات تانى  دا يدل انى الاخ البحث بتاعه صغير بيتحرك حسب ما بيعرف عشان يتعلق باى قشه ويقولك اهو بقى فلان وفلان لدرجه الموضوع عامل ليك ازمه طبعا دا اكيد من كميه  العلماء اللى  بتاكيد تصحيح الحديث تحاول بكل قدرتك جمع اى حد بيضعف الحديث عشان يكتروا المهم نشوف عمل ايه 












طبعا هو جاب لحد هنا عشان نشوف انقطاع ونقول كلامه صح ونسى يشوف الا وباقى الصفحه التانيه بتقول ايه عشان تعرفوا مفيش امان لاى مسلم فى البحث ولازم تراجع 







شايفين اخفى تصحيح الشيخ مصطفى العدوى

 الشيخ  قال حديث صحيح لشواهده يعنى حديث يحتج به عليك وعلى شيوخك حاول تكون امين وصادق مع نفسك حتى لا يكون موقفك محرج


وبالمناسبه عاوزك كدة تقول ليا ما معنى حديث صحيح لشواهده ؟؟
ولن اتنازل عن هذه الاجابه يامحرف المراجع 




المرجع الثانى هو تحقيق احمد ميرين البلوشى 









هنا بقى تلميذ التاء المفتوحه لم يكمل كلام الشيخ  فيؤكد ايضا ان الحديث هو حسن لغيره  رغم الانقطاع طيب دا فى صف المشكك ولا فى صف قوه الحديث ويصلح للاحتجاج به حتى لو كان حسن لغيره لنرى 

















صدمه صح معلش نسيت انك بتتضايق من كلمه صدمه لكن دى حقيقه توضح مدى ضعف بحثك وعدم اعترافك بالحقيقه وبتحاول تتعلق باى قشه عشان تنقذ معاويه ويكون صحابى شطور وحلو.....اقولها لك لم تقدر على التراجع لخوفك من شيوخك والمكان الذى به 




ننقل للكارثه الكبرى فى لف والدوران وعدم الاعتراف بالحقيقه 






لو كنت فعلا انسان حق تقول انا كنت فعلا غلطان لما قلت هو يحكم على المشار اليهم تحت ولكن لما وضعت ليك الحقيقه بامثله زى الاطفال راجع تقول زى الاطفال عشان تخرج من الحرج دا وتقول هو صحح كمال قال الالبانى ..... دلوقتى بقى التصحيح للحديث زى ما قال الالبانى وكان فى الاول التحقيق حسب اللى تحت فعلا نزلت من نظرى وكنت احاول ان اظن فيك النيه الحسنه 



نرجع بقى للكذبه الاكبر وهى انه قال ان الشيخ الوادعى قال بضعف الحديث 
يقول المشكك








بص انا عارف انك من الاستعجال فى الرد والارتباك بتاعك من قوه الحقيقه مخليك مش مركز معلش .... الصفحة اتنقلت وكنت مخطط فيها ولا حضرتك بتكذب عندك على المسلمين

ودى الصفحه اللى نقلتها وهنوضح اكثر الكلام اللى ركزت عليه وتجاهلته لانى دا منهج الشيخ فى الكتاب 







تعالوا نشوف المشكك ماذا قال :





تحـــــــــــدى لك يا تلميذ التاء المفتوحه اتمنى يكون بعد ما تحل التمرين الذى تهربت منه 

ان تضع حكم الشيخ بالنص انه قال : الحديث ضعيــــــــــف 



تعالوا نشوف الشيخ قال ايه بالنص والذى تهرب منها المشكك : 







الراجل قال انا بجمع بس فى اغلب الامور يعنى لا قال ضعيف ولا قال صحيح هو نقل كلام اتقال وترك عمليه البحث مستمره وحتى نعطى لك امثله مثل الاطفال كما فعلنا لك فى تحقيق رائد 

لنرى احاديث اخرى من كتاب الشيخ كيف نقل وحكم على الاحاديث 











اذن الشيخ الوادعى لم يحكم على حديث سب معاويه بضعيف او صحيح ولكن الشيخ ارشدنا لطريق سوف نعرف بها الحديث ضعيف ام صحيح ولكن فى البدايه 
الشيخ الوادعى ذكر احاديث فيها ابو معاويه من ضمنهم الحديث بتاعنا لم يذكر انه يوجد عله مثلا وقال انى معاويه مضطرب فى غير احاديث الاعمش ودا ضد ما يقوله المشكك 











صدمه صح العله بتاعت ابو عمر الباحث التلميذ الكسول فى علم الحديث انى ابو معاويه مضطرب فى غير احاديث الاعم مش موجودة 

ما هو الطريق الذى ارشدنا له الشيخ الوادعى لمعرفه صحه الحديث مع الكسولين فى علم الحديث مثل تلميذ التاء المفتوحه او ابو عمر الباحث 






طيب تعالوا نشوف واحد هل هو متبحر ام لا ..... ومن غير المعاصرين 












ما كان حكمه على الحديث 










اذن الحديث صحيح وصالح للاحتجاج عليك وعلى شيوخك ولنرى كما قلنا قدوة الكسول فى علم الحديث ابو عمر الباحث ماذا قال والذى هربت ولم تعلق عليه  


يتبع 
​*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (3 أكتوبر 2020)

*
















اما الجديد بقى اللى هيتبع معاك عشان لا تهرب ولا تحشى هنمشى سؤال سؤال مباشر ومش هننقل غير لما نخلص نقطه نقطه 








طيب انا هخلى دماغك تفكر بطريقه تانيه خالص وتعرف الحق 

انت قلت انى ابو معاويه الضرير فى غير حديث الاعمش ضعيف طيب السؤال هيقول :

تاتى بعشره احاديث من كل شخص وهما غير الاعمش لتثبت لنا صدق ما تقول خلينا فى العملى ونشوف علمك فى الحديث 

وهما هشام بن عروه ومحمد بن سوقه مثلا و ابى مالك الاشجعى 



دول بعيد عن الاعمش مفترض حسب كلامك تكون كل احاديثهم ضعيفه زى ما بضعف الحديث هنا من اجل ابو معاويه يلا شد حيلك يا ريس ورينا العلم والمعرفه

 لم نتحرك فى اى نقطه غير وحضرتك كدا تحط 30 حديث عن كل شخص وتوضح علل العلماء فى توضيح انى الاحاديث كلها عن دول ضعيفه ولا يصلح غير حديث الاعمش ولو مش عملت كدة هتسقط العله الوهميه الذى نقلتها من ابو عمر الباحث استاذك الكسول فى علم الحديث 


ننتظر الاجابه ولن نقبل بغيرها حتى تتضح الحقيقه للجميع حكايه ان انت تتطلق كدة تالف وتكذب وتخترع مش هينفع لانك لا تحترم احد 

ننتظـــــــر*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (7 أكتوبر 2020)

*نصلى للمسيح ان يعطى للمشكك حكمه ونور للطريق الحقيقى ولكل اسرته 


كما توقعت للاسف ان المسلم لا يصمد امام الدليل العملى والمناقشه التبادليه 
المسلم المشكك لا يريد ان يعترف بالخطا ابدا وهذه صفات المشكك دائما 
كما قلنا سابقا :

سادسا : يتهرب من الحقيقه ويلف ويدور ودا هنثبته برضوا ....وبرضوا بيعمل حركه لو فى نقطه مش لقى ليها رد بيتركها وبيقول اصلها مش مستاهله وانا هضيع وقتى شايفين لف ودوران ولو لقى بعدين كذب او تاليف يرجع يتكلم فيها



لنعطى مثال حى 





كلامه شتيمه وتكبر هذه هى ثمار الاسلام ....هل صعب عليك ان تقول كنت على خطا.... للاسف لم تقدر على الاعتراف بالحقيقه لانك تحت سيف وتهديد شيوخك لكن الدينونه سوف تحاسبك على كل كلمه وكل تحريف وادعاء باطل 




وضعت سابقا منهج المشكك فى الرد وقلت : 


خامسا : نقط كتير وموجوده فى كذا موضوع ليه ... وهى بتخدم لما يكون الشخص مزنوق او مش لاقى كلام ماذا يفعل بيخترع فهم معين ويلصقه بيك وبعدين يرد عليك ويكرر بقى








واغلب كلامه كدة يلصق بيا فهم مغلوط وكلام غلط ويرد عليه المصيبة .... لا شاطر كل هذا حتى تجد كلام 
المصيبه الاكبر بينقل من الكتب حاجات بيفهمها غلط وبيقص ويحرف ومصطلحات فى الحديث مش عارفها بيالف فيها ويدعى بالكذب حسب الفتوة الاسلاميه التى صرحت انه يكذب 

مبروك عليك هذه الاساليب فعلا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم 



طبعا كالعادة واعرف تماما لم يقدر على الاجابه على السؤال الذى وضعته 








لن انتقل معك فى اى نقاش اخر  غير لما تتحرك معايا نقطه نقطه عشان نتعلم منك علوم الحديث ولا المكتبه الشامله والبحث على جوجل  مش نفعك ... ولا ابو عمر الباحث الكسول فى علم الحديث لم يجاوب على هذا السؤال فلم تعرف الاجابه ... الذى يدعى انه يمتلك ادوات البحث يعرف ان يكمل اى نقاش واى سؤال 

تضع الثلاثين حديث لنرى الدليل الذى تتكلم عنه 

هذا الفرق بين المسيحى والمسلم 
المسيحى الذى يبحث على الدليل ويتكلم به وبين المسلم الذى يتحرك بالشتيمه واللعن والقتل 


ننتظر اى مسلم قادر على هذا التحدى 

ونتحدى عثمان الخميس الذى يدلس على الناس ... اما الكسول فى علم الحديث ابو عمر الباحث عرفنا انه سوف يظل فى الجحر وينكمش فيه كما سوف ينكمش الاسلام بين المدينتين 

ام تلميذ التاء المفتوحه عليك ان تتعلم اولا ان تقفل وتفتح التاء وبعدها تتكلم فى علم الحديث حتى لا يكون موقفك محرج ...   .... وننتظر حل السؤال ووضع 30 حديث ... واعرف انه هذا السؤال سوف يزعجك فى النوم وطوال اليوم .... واعرف انك سوف تبحث للاجابه عنه ولن تقدر تعرف لماذا؟؟؟؟؟ اترك الاجابه حينما تجاوب 


هل يوجد مسلم اخر قادر على تكمله النقاش فى اى مكان على وجه الارض لتنقذوا اخوكم تلميذ التاء المفتوحه 

ننتظر 
*​


----------



## عابد يهوه (8 أكتوبر 2020)

M a K a R i O u S قال:


> لنقدم الدليل على افضليه علماء اليهود على علماء الاسلام



اقتباسك هذا على فكره ذكرني بكلام المسيح لليهود في انتقاده لتعاليم الشيوخ  :

43 «سمعتم انه قيل: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. 44 واما انا فاقول لكم: احبوا اعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم

وبغض الاعداء الذي انتقده المسيح هو تعليم تلمودي :

Rav Naḥman bar Yitzḥak said: Not only is this permitted, it is even a mitzva to hate him, as it is stated: “The fear of God is to hate evil” (Proverbs 8:13). Rav Aḥa, son of Rava, said to Rav Ashi: What is the halakha with regard to whether one who saw someone sin may tell his teacher so that he too will hate him? Rav Ashi said to him: If the student knows that he is trusted by his teacher as two witnesses, and therefore his statement will be accepted, he should tell him, and if he is not trusted by his teacher as two witnesses, he should not tell him.

https://www.sefaria.org/Pesachim.113b.6?lang=bi


----------



## aboud241 (25 مايو 2021)

لماذا لاتكون تلك السلسله pdf وشكرا


----------

